
Scammers abused Facebook phone number search - evancaine
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-43656746
======
nathan_long
TL;DR - scammers would search for every possible phone number, find out the
owners' names & info, and make scam calls to them. FB tried to limit searches
per IP, but scammers would switch IPs.

Seems like a safer version of this would have been to make the searcher supply
more info than the phone number - eg, at least N characters of the person's
name. And to tie such searches to an account. And to verify that the found
people knew the searcher before allowing them to do more searches.

